# new arrivals!!!!!



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

bambi had twins dec 23
1 each
buckling








doeling








momma with babies









my house goat, Hope, in her throne - LOL









and
(drum roll please)
i am "technically" a gramma!
Roxanne is my step daughter but my husband and i have been together for 9 years and she lived with us for 7 of those years, so...
introducing
Jayden Anthony Damone Robinson
















and my diaper cake - LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats on all the new arrivals. Grandson is just adorable.  :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats............All the babies are so adorable...  
And the mom's are very pretty...... :greengrin: :wink: :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

The kids are so cute!!! And that baby is ADORABLE!!!!  What a head full of hair! Beautiful! Congrats :stars:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Congratulations Grandma. What a angel. 

Those babies are also adorable.

Hey it sound like a little bit of Heaven in all you hard times. Hope things are looking brighter for you and the family. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats grammy!!! He is absolutely gorgeous! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx y'all
grampa got to see his very first grandchild for the very first time tonite


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok if that isnt the sweetest thing I dont know what is!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

thanx stacy
i wish the lighting would have been better
but it kinda melts your heart


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!

The kids look like they have velvet for fur...they look so soft!

Your grandson is ADORABLE! Such a priceless pic of he and his grampa!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

:stars: CONGRATULATIONS Tami!!! I have to say that the human baby is the cutest and sweetest although the caprine kids are cute and sweet too. They are Arthur's first kids right? Does that make me their great-grandma???

That picture of your husband with the baby is really sweet. Baby Jayden really has a nice head of hair! :stars:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i couldnt have abner breeding bambi as she is his mom
so
i locked bambi and arthur up in the smaller pasture for several months (3 i think)
i saw him show interest but she would butt him away and i never saw anything happen
then it started getting cold and i needed to open the smaller pasture so the goats had access to both barns
i watched and watched and abner never showed any interest in his mom so i figured that i wouldn't get any babies out of her this year
bambi does not get round when shes pg
she gets low
hard to describe but it's all i can think of
anyway
about 3 days before she kidded i swear her tummy was gonna drag on the ground
lol
unfortunately, both babies look just like mum...
can't wait til next spring tho!!!!
i pray for TONS of spots :shades:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That pic of your husband and grandbaby is the most wonderful pic I think I have seen in a VERY long time.

Congrats again


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

Jayden is a little sweetie
he doesn't cry very much
but boy is momma in for a time
she's 16 (long story don't ask i'm not happy)
and a first time mommy
so you have to forgive her A LITTLE
she has him with her constantly and a large portion of that time she is laying down with him "attached"
fine and dandy
however
when he starts getting older and fussier about life in general and she wants some me time
she is gonna be SOL
i tried to explain to her but she wont listen
she says she wants him to be dependant on her
i think shes gonna be a good mom but i think it's a case of "unconditional love"
some girls get pg because they want someone that will love them no matter what - someone that can't leave them
sorry - i'll quit rambling now - it's just such a sad story 
anyway
Jayden is absolutely precious and i wish he lived closer (2 hrs away)
my dh's ex has visitation every other sat with the youngest and Rocket says she is coming down on every visitation with Jayden so we will be able to see him 2x's a month, for now
thanx everyone

thanxs kelebek


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

